# Kribs



## Kylar (May 19, 2009)

*DHave you ever Kept Kribensis?*​
Yes480.00%No120.00%


----------



## Kylar (May 19, 2009)

I have 2 young Kribs In a 29 gallon tank with some gourami's Angelfish tetra's and other community fish. They a bareley 1 inch long and have gotten quite aggressive. I am wondering I f they will get along with other small A.cichlids in a 38 gallon? All comments appreciated. :fish:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I moved this, as these fish are West African fish, not Malawians... they can get along with a few other West African fish, depending on the tank size... but generally speaking they are not aggressive enough to keep up with Malawian Mbuna.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

yes if i were you id keep the crib pair to themselves in the 29G with some dithers....n2m as soon as they start breeding (if the two u have is a pair) then u will soon be overrun with fry anyway...the fish u have in there now will work fine as dithers for the time being.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

keep them solo, i learned the hard way,, now my breeding kribs have their own condo


----------

